# Help with breakfast ideas



## SteppingHeavenward (Feb 4, 2009)

I am stuck in a serious rut when it comes to making breakfast... I usually fall back on eggs and hashbrowns. 

So... I'm looking for suggestions on how to add variety to the plan - ideas on inexpensive but healthful ways to mix up what is served. Or recipe ideas.

I love to cook, but getting up at 5 limits how elaborate the meal plan can be! Quick and easy is the key. Or frozen. I've considered making spinach quiche, but am afraid it may not freeze well (?) 

We have to limit sausage/bacon for health concerns, cereals (hot/cold) don't got over too well, sweet/sugary things aren't really an option (except for fruits)... *I need help!*


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 4, 2009)

We have two favorites Jennifer:

The German Puff Pancake (Also called a Dutch Pancake or Dutch Babies) and the Fiesta Skillet.

Here is the recipe for the pancake from Taste of Home.

You can use an iron skillet instead of a glass baking dish if you like. 
If you don't have buttermilk on hand (who does?) you can stir 1 tablespoon of vinegar into a cup of milk and let it sit for a few minutes.

WARNING: You must make the Buttermilk syrup, it is the best BUT use a very tall pot because it really rises like a volcano when it's boiling for 7 minutes. Our first attempt boiled over and we had to replace the glass top of our range. Don't let this scare you, the syrup is worth it.

Some folks add apples to the pancake.

Fiesta Skillet:

Cook up about a pound of hamburg, drain and add taco seasoning. Put it in a casserole dish.

Cook up some hash browns and make this the next layer.

Scramble some eggs and put that layer on next.

Top it off with shredded cheese. I like Pepper Jack or a mix of cheeses.

Bake this until it's heated through and the cheese is melted.

Scoop some onto a plate and top with sour cream and salsa.

It's spicey but we love it.

The pancake is the easiest to throw together but the skillet can be assembled and refrigerated or even frozen until it's needed.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 4, 2009)

One word: Grits!


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 4, 2009)

My husband grabs a granola bar every morning on the way to work, and my girls and I eat eggs (either scrambled or fried) and toast, but here are a couple of things we did when I was helping out in the school kitchen.

Have you ever done French Toast? or Cheese toast?

French Toast

Heat a skillet or pancake griddle
scramble 1 egg with a dab of milk 
Dip dry bread in egg until both sides are covered
cook on preheated griddle until side is light brown, flip and cook on the other side

Serve with butter, pancake syrup, fruit, jam, jello or powerded sugar

Cheese toast is even easier. 
Place cheese on top of slices of bread
Bake in the oven until cheese is melted
Serve plan or with apple butter


----------



## SteppingHeavenward (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas! (And the warning, Bob... we have a brand new stove, and I don't think the landlord would be very happy about that accident! lol)

I don't know if I've ever really had grits - maybe once?? I'm probably at risk of being stoned for this comment, but they don't look too tasty.  I grew up eating a cereal called Cream of the West (grew up in MT) Cream of the West, Harlowton, Montana - Roasted Wheat, Roasted 7-Grain, Roasted Ranch Oats, Montana Crunch and 7-Grain Buttermilk Flapjack Mix Products
Good stuff, and one variety (looks like they don't make it anymore) resembled grits.

Anyhow - thank you!


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 4, 2009)

Jennifer, I don't like grits either. All the attempts to southernize me in that aspect have failed. I made the mistake of putting 2 tablespoons of dry grits into the last batch of bread I made thinking that it might give it an interesting texture and flavor. It was interesting all right. YUCK. Now I am thinking of ways to finish of the bread as quickly as possible so I can make something that has a nicer flavor.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 4, 2009)

If you like pancakes and want to keep it simple, Cracker Barrel sells their mix in a bag. You just add water and they make very tasty pancakes. I've tried tons of pancake recipes and I haven't found one as good as their mix yet.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 4, 2009)

JBaldwin;



> French Toast
> 
> Heat a skillet or pancake griddle
> scramble 1 egg with a dab of milk
> ...



With the above, you can add a dash of Cinnamon to the scrambled egg/milk mixture 

I buy the aunt Jemima pancake mix (just add water) my son makes those for breakfast before school.. 

If you have a waffle maker you could make waffles


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Feb 4, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> One word: Grits!



Unfortunately, she's north of the Grit line. I believe it falls fairly close to the Mason-Dixon line. 

During the week for me it's toast, coffee, and a piece of fruit to eat in the truck on the way to work.


----------



## Josh G (Feb 4, 2009)

BJClark said:


> JBaldwin;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good recipee, but I would add just a drop of vanilla to the mixture. It really adds alot to french toast.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 4, 2009)

Migas! You can form them into a breakfast casserole, cut into portions and freeze.

Basically, you need eggs scrambled with cheese and some veggies, like onions and peppers of your choosing and you toss shredded, softened, buttered corn tortillas into the mix. Form it into a casserole dish and top with grated cheese.

I bet spinach would go in there well, as does any form of salsa.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 4, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Migas! You can form them into a breakfast casserole, cut into portions and freeze.
> 
> Basically, you need eggs scrambled with cheese and some veggies, like onions and peppers of your choosing and you toss shredded, softened, buttered corn tortillas into the mix. Form it into a casserole dish and top with grated cheese.
> 
> I bet spinach would go in there well, as does any form of salsa.



I am coming over to your house for Breakfast.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 4, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Classical Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Migas! You can form them into a breakfast casserole, cut into portions and freeze.
> ...



Come on up! You know where Route 8 is!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 4, 2009)

See you tomorrow, Friday, and Saturday morning


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds wonderful Pastor Toby, but where's the chorizo?


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 4, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Sounds wonderful Pastor Toby, but where's the chorizo?



Moved to PA.... Can't.find.it.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 4, 2009)

Something that we make from time to time and our kids love is: Breakfast Pizza!

Use your favorite pizza crust, for sauce use cheese sauce (melted velveeta works fine too), crumble cooked bacon, eggs, sausage, etc, and put on as ingredients. Top with some shredded cheese of choice. Bake until cheese is melted and crust is cooked to how you like it. Scrumptious and fun!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 4, 2009)

Another breakfast casserole that we make and keep in the fridge is as follows. It is very flexible in ingredients and quite yummy.

Take all your stale or older bread, biscuits, cornbread, tortillas, etc. and crumble them into a bowl. 
Saute some onion, bell pepper, chiles, whatever (even broccoli is good). 
If you like add in some crumbled cooked bacon, sausage, chorizo, or boudin. (You don't have to do this if meat is an issue.) 
Grate two cups of cheese. Real cheese, not Velveeta.

In another bowl beat a half dozen eggs for every large bowl ( ours is about twelve inches in circumference ) of bread crumbles. 
Grease a pyrex baking dish. 
Put the meat and veggies into the eggs. Stir them well. Add salt and pepper to taste. Pour the egg mixture into the bread. You want to get a stiff 'dough'. If it is too dry add milk while stirring until you get the right consistency. Fold in the cheese reserving about 1/2 cup.

Spread the dough into the pyrex cooking dish. Sprinkle the top with the remaining cheese. Bake at 350 for about 30 minutes or until the top is golden.

Allow it to sit for about five minutes before cutting. It keeps very well in the fridge.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 4, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> One word: Grits!



When I was 10 our teacher asked us what we had for breakfast and I said I had grits and living in the north was mocked by the teacher and the whole class,they had no idea what they were,never heard of them-too bad they didn't know what they were missing!

I enjoy Kashi Golean crunch cereal it's delicious with tons of fiber and protein


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 4, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > One word: Grits!
> ...



My grand daddy used to say that if we'd have had just one more sack of grits we would have won.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is a couple of links to the American Heart and Diabetes Association. They have meal ideas and I think recipes. here and here


----------



## Skyler (Feb 4, 2009)

SteppingHeavenward said:


> I am stuck in a serious rut when it comes to making breakfast... I usually fall back on eggs and hashbrowns.
> 
> So... I'm looking for suggestions on how to add variety to the plan - ideas on inexpensive but healthful ways to mix up what is served. Or recipe ideas.
> 
> ...



You just eliminated practically everything our family eats for breakfast.


----------



## BertMulder (Feb 4, 2009)

what ARE grits?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 4, 2009)

BertMulder said:


> what ARE grits?



Here is the Wikipedia link for Grits

Grits - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I like the quote in the article:

"A Man full of Grits is a man of Peace"


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 4, 2009)

BertMulder said:


> what ARE grits?



Here's another definition. Although I wouldn't advise eating these  They are very much adored.

The GRITS Guide to Life


----------



## Jon Lake (Feb 4, 2009)

I am pretty easy, two cups of dark coffee, sugar, splash of half&half. BREAKFAST! My Mum's family, are breakfast people! eggs bacon, the works! I take after My Pop's side on this, before 10 am coffee, thank you, JUST coffee, we love the "brunch" concept eggs and such after 10. May sound weird but, it is like that with most of my Paternal side! Some gene!


----------



## Laura (Feb 4, 2009)

You can make a variety of pancake batters the night before and cook 'em up in the morning. Cornmeal pancakes sound weird but are actually very tasty, and much better if you let the batter sit for a few hours or overnight. With frozen berries you can make a fruit sauce/syrup instead of using nasty fake syrup or expensive maple syrup.

Spinach quiche freezes just fine. Put individual slices on a baking sheet and freeze an hour or so, til firm. Then wrap with aluminum foil and put in a plastic freezer bag (if the foil is thick and tight enough, that part's optional). When you're ready to serve it, unwrap it (don't thaw it) and bake for 25 minutes or so at 350. 

If you want the cornmeal pancake recipe, or an excellent quiche lorraine recipe with a really easy pat-in-the-pan crust, let me know.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 4, 2009)

> quiche lorraine



Wasn't she a dancer? Maybe it was a singer.


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 4, 2009)

BertMulder said:


> what ARE grits?




Floor sweepings from a granary, I think!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 4, 2009)

As the president of the *South-East New Brunswick Maple Producers Association* (True), I recomend that every week you should include Maple Syrup in your breakfast menue!

My own family enjoyed pancakes & maple syrup this morning!


----------



## Theognome (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh, the variety of breakfast opportunities...


Fresh popovers are absurdly easy to bake yet quite yummy with butter and/or jelly.

Quiche is also easy, though it might be a time-saver to make the crust the night before (or buy one pre-made). I typically make a simple pastry crust, baked for 15 minutes or so before I fill it. I've never had to freeze a quiche.

Some cheese, scrambled eggs, maybe a bit of meats, some salsa, wrap it all in a tortilla and voila! Instant breakfast burritos!

Blintzes are another nice and easy breakfast. Make a thin batter pancake, put a big wad of cottage cheese in the center, roll it up and drizzle with a fruit sauce or jam.

Here's an easy- take an English muffin, put a fried egg in it, along with a slab of cheese and perhaps a slice of sandwich ham. It's cheaper than McDonalds.

Or try a breakfast casserole. lay a few sausage patties in a 9X13 and cover with a goop made from shredded potatoes, cheese, onions and cream of mushroom soup. Bake 'til browned (Google for 'toads in the hole' for more info).

Theognome


----------



## Kevin (Feb 4, 2009)

Take a baked potato & split it in half.

Scoop out the inside of each half.

Crack an egg into the scooped out portion.

Sprinkle cheese, bacon bits, whatever on top of the egg.

Bake for 15-20 min in 350 oven.


----------



## Neopatriarch (Feb 5, 2009)

SteppingHeavenward said:


> I am stuck in a serious rut when it comes to making breakfast... I usually fall back on eggs and hashbrowns.



A rösti is similar to hashbrowns, but you can put cheese inside. I like mine with rosemary.



> Quick and easy is the key. Or frozen.



How about something you start the night before? Like: Alton Brown's Overnight Oatmeal or congee.



> We have to limit sausage/bacon for health concerns, cereals (hot/cold) don't got over too well, sweet/sugary things aren't really an option (except for fruits)... *I need help!*



Is pizza okay? You could have lunch or dinner for breakfast instead. 

Eliminating bacon, eggs, potatoes, and cereals really limits your options when you consider what the traditional breakfasts choices are. And most donuts, danishes, and such like are out of the question if you want to limit your sugar intake.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 5, 2009)

We love popovers. I'll second that recommendation. A puff pancake is a cross between a pancake and a popover. The very same ingredients, just a different amount of eggs.

-----Added 2/5/2009 at 10:23:09 EST-----

Another suggestion:

Creamed Chip Beef on Toast!!!!

I love this but it's probably not the most healthy of suggestions.

Furthermore, Stouffer's makes a frozen version and it's cheap. You can keep a few boxes in the freezer. When Casey want's something different he can pull out the bag, slice a small hole in it, but it in the microwave, make some toast and then marry the two. Yummy!


I also enjoy creamed eggs on toast when I was growing up. Bother's my stomach these days.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 5, 2009)

Can somebody come over and fix me breakfast?


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 5, 2009)

Wish I could Ivan. One of these days.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 5, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Wish I could Ivan. One of these days.



Or Chilis...and a Sam's.


----------



## SteppingHeavenward (Feb 5, 2009)

okay... my stomach is officially growling now! Thanks for the great ideas!  This morning was a small Cornish pasty and eggs. Nice to get some new ideas - I really hate it when I'm stuck in a rut with cooking options! Thanks to everyone who participated in improving my repertoire... even to those who endorse grits.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 5, 2009)

How do you make hashbrowns?


----------



## SteppingHeavenward (Feb 5, 2009)

Follow the directions on the package.  

I know this sounds like a sarcastic reply, but I'm notorious for not following directions when it comes to cooking. While I admit using prepared hash browns isn't exactly "cooking"... they work great at 5 am... if you are awake enough to follow the directions! lol Small amount of oil, heated (no butter, burns too easily) put frozen patty in, cover, checking on occasion to make sure it's not getting too dark (doesn't take long). Flip when 1st side is brown. At this point I pull the lid off (which was there to heat it enough so the middle is hot.) Brown second side. Voila! Breakfast a la simplicite.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 5, 2009)

Hashed Browns are easy. Take baked or hard boiled potatoes when they are cool. Shred them. Get some lard or butter hot in a skillet. Spread the potatoes into the skillet. Turn them after the bottom is brown and crunchy. Let the former top brown. They are done.

Don't stir them around too much or they will fall apart. You may need to add more butter or lard when you flip them. They cook easiest in cast iron. (As does most food.)


----------

